# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Зигзаг удачи" Эльдар Рязанов

## Lampada

http://filmin.ru/8090-zigzag-udachi.html (1 час 22 минуты) 
Обожаю этот фильм!

----------


## Lampada

Текст фильма:    http://lib.rus.ec/b/144657/read#t1

----------

